# FA: United - Battle of the Rock Bands



## Dragoneer (Apr 18, 2008)

It's an epic quest that's been waged since the first lute was strung: who's the best of the best? Who can rock the hardest, the loudest and who can shake the house down? It could just be you.

FA: United is hosting the fandom's first official Battle of the Rock Bands, a live event to showcase the best Rock Band gamers out there. And you're invited. All you have to do: assemble your band, show up at FA: United, enter your four-player band into the competition... and rock the house down. We'll provide the gear.

Just whatever you do... leave the Gene Simmons make up at home!

The winning band will go down in the FA Hall of Fame, scoring trophies and other great prizes! What more could you ask for?. How about this: the winning band will get featured on Fur Affinity's site banner. It's called tribute. And we're giving it.

But wait, there's more!

*Pre-register for FA: United between now and July 15th, 2008 and be entered to win a copy of Rock Band for the system of your choice. *What? That easy? Yes. That easy! Just head on over to www.faunited.org, pre-register, and be automatically entered to win.

We almost broke convention records our first year. Help us SMASH 'EM our second. And if you're one of the many who have already pre-reg'd, don't worry, you're already in the running.


----------



## allenjohnson (Apr 29, 2008)

You are talking about a computer game I believe. 

 I appologize for being old and not hip. However I did spend a lot of time playing in a real band and I thought you were holding a real "Rock Fight."   Nearly tripped my trigger to pull the guys out of the wood work and give you young-ins' a real spanking. Naturally this would be very difficult to do. 

However I did think I read correctly at FA U, you are booking live music?  I am very curious to check this out and see how your party pulls off with a live band.  Also have you considered auditioning any furries who play?  

Best regards,

Allen


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 29, 2008)

allenjohnson said:


> However I did think I read correctly at FA U, you are booking live music?  I am very curious to check this out and see how your party pulls off with a live band.  Also have you considered auditioning any furries who play?


We pulled off live bands most excellently last year, and will do so again!

And yes, we've considered furry bands.


----------



## SashaDarkCloud (May 27, 2008)

I think that is a great idea. Though, I don't know how many participants you will be able to get. Especially since a band would have to have a minimum of two members, right? And I guess the winners would be the ones that can pull off the hardest song with the fewest mistakes right? Plus, how many entrants would you need minimum to continue with the idea?


----------



## P.R.O.G (May 28, 2008)

This is a pretty good..yet somewhat creepy idea and i think it will be sorta like a furry american idol


----------



## CubbyNishka (Jun 6, 2008)

I play in a band it not a furry band But I m a furry does that count I could maybe convince them to be furrys fur the day ?


----------

